# Who is on BMQ Oct. 22'nd?



## QORvanweert (17 Oct 2004)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. Are any of you starting BMQ on the 22'nd of October? I know I am.. and am greatly anticipating it.. please post something to this effect if you are..


----------



## Alex252 (18 Oct 2004)

Good luck QOR, hope you have fun. I take it your doing weekends?


----------



## QORvanweert (18 Oct 2004)

-doing weekends-

yeah.. that is what they told me at least... I get sworn in this wednsday and then we start this Friday.. pretty cool.. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## QORvanweert (25 Oct 2004)

The army life is for me. I have just completed my first weekend of training and it was awesome. The PT is tough, the Sgt's mean and the drill strict, but it is great and you feel wonderful when the entire thing is over.


----------



## jonsey (25 Oct 2004)

Well congrats on surviving, and glad you like it.


----------



## Alex252 (26 Oct 2004)

QOR you lucky guy....dont know if i can wait 2 years!


----------



## qor556 (1 Nov 2004)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> The army life is for me. I have just completed my first weekend of training and it was awesome. The PT is tough, the Sgt's mean and the drill strict, but it is great and you feel wonderful when the entire thing is over.




glad u joined the team... who is your section commander/2IC? 
keep staying optimistic, it helps.


----------



## QORvanweert (1 Nov 2004)

heya QOR556, last wednesday I was the only guy wearing a bright red bayview t-shirt for PT. and vic's company has Sgt. S


----------



## Razic (6 Nov 2004)

Warrant S, slick.


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Nov 2004)

Razic said:
			
		

> Warrant Shannon, slick.


As I found out two days later..


----------



## qor556 (29 Nov 2004)

ziiiing lol no worries


----------



## Boogilywoo (8 Dec 2004)

I think Im on the same course as you. Is the CSM Master Warrant Officer M?


----------



## Infanteer (8 Dec 2004)

Take the name swapping to the Private Messages.

These soldiers may not appreciate you chucking their name, rank and position on the open forums.


----------

